

Ask HN: How do you keep track of articles to read? - BadassFractal

As an avid Hacker News reader I continuously stumble upon fantastic articles that I really want to read, but might not have time for at that very moment.<p>I'd like to be able to add them to some kind of an online To-Read or To-Do list that I can then access from any computer and perhaps organize based on some kind of subjective priority.<p>I'd find it very hard to believe if something similar didn't already exist today, so it would be amazing if you guys could share that with the rest of us!<p>Thanks!
======
mistrQ
I find that you always stumble upon fantastic articles. Recently I learnt to
accept that I will never be able to read all of them and that in-fact it's
better if I don't. Instead I will read what interests me at the time (while it
is on the front-page of HN) and if it disappears then so be it.

Though to answer the question, anything you upvote is saved in your user
profile under 'saved stories'. That's a minimalistic way to track them.
Instapaper is another great alternative.

~~~
BadassFractal
How does Instapaper compare to something like Remember the Milk? Is it
basically a to-do list for URLs?

~~~
eykanal
They're two completely different products. With instapaper, you visit a page,
click a bookmarklet, and the page is saved to your instapaper account. You can
then go back later and read the article. It's basically a huge "read later"
list. There are a couple very cool features (read text-only, export to
pdf|epub|other, iPad/iPod apps, ...) which really make it very good at doing
what it does.

RTM is a general purpose to-do list. Theoretically, you could add a to-do with
the URL and have it function as a read later list. However, the software is
designed to be a to-do list, and the added functionality of instapaper will
not be there, and if you ask the developers to implement, say, a preview
feature for a URL they'll probably look at you funny and ignore you.

------
stonemetal
If you click on your name at the top right it will bring you to your profile
page. From there click on Saved Stories. This will show you a list of all
stories you have up voted in the order you up voted them. This is typically
what I do to find a story later.

------
eykanal
If the story is a blog link, I use Instapaper (<http://instapaper.com>).
Highly recommended!

